# Items for sale



## anabol69 (Dec 17, 2014)

Does this site have an area to sell things on? Yes I have shoeboxes of goodies to sell lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 17, 2014)

shoebox full of shoes? I'll take some jordans if u have some. Just leave your phone number and I'll shoot u a text.


thanks.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 17, 2014)

I was just making some goodies. Persimmon cookies, sugar cookies, and peppermint bark. What did you make? Better be fukkin better than mine if you think you can take over my turf pal...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 17, 2014)

got any crack in that shoe box?


----------



## anabol69 (Dec 17, 2014)

Eck I actually do collect nikes lol.
Foams etc


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 17, 2014)

Any size 11's ?


----------



## anabol69 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry not selling my nikes lol. Plus im 12 & 13s.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 17, 2014)

You know what big feet means right?


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 17, 2014)

Big shoes.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 17, 2014)

Zeek had shoe boxes full of goodies too!


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 17, 2014)

Last time i had a shoebox full off goodies police raided my house.....life in the hood


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 17, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Last time i had a shoebox full off goodies police raided my house.....life in the hood





You didn't get in any trouble after they tested it. It's not against the law to keep oil in vials is it?  



Op,  nice avi.


----------



## shenky (Dec 17, 2014)

do you have candy corn. I ****ing love candy corn.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 17, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> You didn't get in any trouble after they tested it. It's not against the law to keep oil in vials is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Op,  nice avi.



Good diversion Steel,
Know they won't know about the crack.....


----------



## shenky (Dec 17, 2014)

All kidding aside,

OP, these kind of posts are ill received by this community, if you hadn't noticed. 

Unfortunately, a novice will likely get in touch and attempt to purchase from almost anyone. I don't know you, OP, so I can't say you shan't be trusted, but let's face it - the vast majority of people who make threads like these are not in the business of doing good business.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2014)

anabol69 said:


> Does this site have an area to sell things on? Yes I have shoeboxes of goodies to sell lol.


No we do not facilitate drug transactions.


----------



## anabol69 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm selling Cabbage Patch dolls


----------



## cawgdog (Dec 17, 2014)

What is in the shoeboxes? Shoes?


----------



## 11Bravo (Dec 17, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> got any crack in that shoe box?[/QUOT
> I was hoping for crack also.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Beastly (Dec 18, 2014)

"Shoeboxes or "goodies!" serious? Good timing, everyone is looking for goodies at xmas time!  I don't usually buy from guys selling from shoeboxes, that's as bad as buying a pocket watch from the inside of an overcoat!! Buy hey, I make a great cheesecake, maybe we can do a trade?  haha


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 18, 2014)

...........smh


----------



## goodfella (Dec 18, 2014)

shenky said:


> All kidding aside,
> 
> OP, these kind of posts are ill received by this community, if you hadn't noticed.
> 
> Unfortunately, a novice will likely get in touch and attempt to purchase from almost anyone. I don't know you, OP, so I can't say you shan't be trusted, but let's face it - the vast majority of people who make threads like these are not in the business of doing good business.



Strong point shenky, specially when the dudes just been banned for shadiness else where...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 18, 2014)

if it was crack u got ..we could have had a long lasting relationship...u me and trini would be your best custies...work on that for us trini cant go much longer untill he bugs out


----------



## anabol69 (Dec 19, 2014)

goodfella said:


> Strong point shenky, specially when the dudes just been banned for shadiness else where...


Banned from a private board cause I questioned a source?
Thats funny. Whats funny is I was right LOL.
All my chit is L E G I T.
GO **** urself u idiot.

See you on the wharf lolol. I like how u hide.


----------



## anabol69 (Dec 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> if it was crack u got ..we could have had a long lasting relationship...u me and trini would be your best custies...work on that for us trini cant go much longer untill he bugs out


Sorry its all been sold.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 19, 2014)

anabol69 said:


> Sorry its all been sold.



Nooooooooooooo!!!! Say it aint so. Just when I was about to receive my govt check, you do some dumb shit and sell all that gear. If you knew anything about anything, you'd know that I love bunk gear...no PM to me tho


----------



## goodfella (Dec 19, 2014)

anabol69 said:


> Banned from a private board cause I questioned a source?
> Thats funny. Whats funny is I was right LOL.
> All my chit is L E G I T.
> GO **** urself u idiot.
> ...



Lmao whats wrong, you mad bro? (L)ha(O)ha(L) 

Ha you were removed for doing all sorts of stupid shit you nerd EX; sharing other members private info to purposely piss them off... 
But hey, you say other wise, so go ahead and tell yourself w.e. it is you like to hear LOL. 
Anyways, welcome UGBB tough guy


----------



## anabol69 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sharing personal info?
Bro stfu....

That stupid ass member takes a pic of his car keys w his library card next to his gear but yea im the idiot. To funny...

Case closed..


----------



## goodfella (Dec 19, 2014)

anabol69 said:


> Sharing personal info?
> Bro stfu....
> 
> That stupid ass member takes a pic of his car keys w his library card next to his gear but yea im the idiot. To funny...
> ...



Lol yeah sure, case closed. Well just leave it at that... ha


----------



## Maijah (Dec 19, 2014)

Is this M-T Pockets?


----------



## Bigbird138 (Mar 26, 2015)

One and the same.


----------

